# UCLA Undergrad



## julia (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm from Maryland and really interested in a college in a great urban area with job opportunities and connections, a wonderful liberal arts education and a superb film school.

Naturally my first choice is NYU...I want to go there more than anything!

But I know I may not get in, so of course I've looked into other schools. I've narrowed it down to Boston U, USC, UMiami, FSU and Chapman, although I'm not too excited about any of them.

As for UCLA, I visited Los Angeles (USC, LMU too) and loved it! My issue is, is it worth it? Going out to Los Angeles, far away from my family to attend a great school with a film program that's only 2 years and one where you need to apply once in the college? I mean, 2 years undeclared, NO FILM is a LONG time. Especially with an instable major. I want to get started right away!

Any advice?


----------



## Cinematical (Oct 22, 2007)

Forgoe UCLA Undergad for film and focus on USC and Chapman. Both offer much better programs (in terms of facilities, teachers, and opportunities) and allow you to enter the film school right away. The waiting condition at UCLA is something I would never want to deal with, especially if the main reason you're going to the school is for film.


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 22, 2007)

agreed...UCLA is a great school and it does have a good film program, but it isn't the best.

USC and chapman are definately schools to pursue, along with NYU.

check out their websites, those always help me get more excited about a school...and if you're preparing to apply for next year you want to start checking out the admission stuff ASAP...


----------

